# [UK] Self-Injury Support Groups and other Services



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2022)

UK Support Groups and Other Services
					


Comprehensive listing of local and national self-harm and self-injury support groups and organisations




					www.selfinjurysupport.org.uk
				




Nationwide​*Alumina* - an online chat-based 7-week course for 11-19 year-olds, run in groups of up to 14 people by trained counsellors. iI’s a safe place to explore how you are doing, what your struggles are and receive support for your harming behaviour. Each session (approx. 45-60mins) is based around a different topic and participants can leave at any point.

*BEAT* - BEAT's website offers information resources, online peer support groups, email, and webchat for anyone affected by eating disorders. BEAT also runs helplines for England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland that are open between 9am-midnight daily. Resources and information for those supporting people with eating disorders can also be found on the website.

*Changing Faces* - skin camouflage service provided by expert practitioners who find the best product and colour to match your skin tone. Website provides information on where to find your nearest skin camouflage clinic to book an appointment with specialists, as well as information regarding support, advice, education and campaigns.

*Harmless* - harmless is a national user-led organisation that provides a range of self harm and suicide prevention related serivices including: support, information, workbooks and questionnaires, to people who self harm, their friends and families and professionals and those at risk of suicide. A blog area can also be found here, as well as information about their professionals, training and consultancy.

*Recover Your Life* - although known for helping people suffering with self harm, people with other issues (such as eating disorders, mental health problems, those dealing with abuse, and many more) are also welcomed and supported. The site contains sections devoted to awareness, community, advice, and distractions. Additionally, there are forums which you can view as a guest, or create a login for to access additional features and website areas.

*LifeSIGNS (Self-Injury Guidance and Network Support Group)* - this online voluntary user-led organisation provides information about self-injury, guidance for others, understanding and support for those who do self-injure, as well as fact sheets and information on how to “come out” as a person who self-injures. The bottom of the page also contains their self-injury related blog articles.

*SelfHarmUK* - a site dedicated to providing a safe space for young people impacted by self-harm to talk, ask questions, and speak openly about their experiences. Blog posts and information resources can be easily found on this page too.

*Make Space* - user-led collective creating space for more generous, nuanced, and caring ways to support those with experience of self-harm. They do this through workshops, peer-led spaces, and developing research and resources.

*S.C.U.F.F* - provides funding for individuals with self harm scars, to help finance cover-up tattoos.

*Emerge* - a faith based organisation providing volunteer support to young people following a crisis admission to hospital after self-harming. They only discuss matters of faith if a young person asks.

London​*Phoenix, Bowhaven* - a weekly *London-based* peer support group who meet on Mondays from 15:15 to 17:15. This group is aimed at discussing and sharing experiences surrounding the topic of self-harm. Details of staff members to contact about joining are easily found on this page.

*WISH - *contains information on how to support/get support for a person who uses self-harm; whether that be you, your friend, or your child. Provides help through a combination of peer support groups for people up to 19 years of age, therapy, outreach and out of hours digital help, youth projects and campaigning in the *Harrow *area. This site also gives access to referral sites and a blog.

*MindKit - The WISH Centre* - MindKit's Wish Centre service supports young people aged 13-19 in the *Harrow *area into recovery from self-harm, violence, abuse, and neglect by offering them access to Safe2Speak, a free and confidential counselling and support for young men and women, and Girls Xpress!, which is an award winning peer support group for girls who self-harm.

*H.U.S.H - *(The Hidden Universe of Self-Harm) was launched in 2001 and is a fully user-led self-harm support group based in *East London*.  It is for anybody over the age of 16, male or female, who self-harms.

North​*SAFA* - Self-Harm Awareness For All (SAFA) provides support by offering immediacy in supporting those in distress, filling gaps in local health services and offering people choices about the type of support they receive. There are also tips on how to help yourself in times of mental distress, and access to counselling available. *Online resources are offered immediately upon selecting the link as their usual Cumbria base is not open amidst Covid-19.*

*42nd Street Manchester - *provides access to information and support for young people, parents/carers, and professionals.

*Battle Scars* - offers access to adult and young people's survivor-led groups in *Leeds* to anyone who self-harms and their family members/friends/carers, as well as those interested in learning more about the topic. Discussion groups for those supporting individuals who self-harm are also run.

*Berwick Youth Project* - a safe space containing practical and emotional help for young people aged 13 to 25 in the *Berwick* area. The project also provides activities in the evenings and holidays, and accommodation for young people living in the area who need it.

*N Compass Northwest* - provides counselling services to young people and adults in *Lancashire. *Their Butterfly and Phoenix Projects support children and young people to improve their wellbeing and reduce the risk of self-harming/self-destructive behaviours. Similarly, their Emotional Health and Wellbeing service is provided as part of a consortium led by Child Action North West, enabling children and young people access to their emotional health and wellbeing programmes.

*Safe Spaces, Brighter Futures* - this service provides information on how people in mental distress or who need help but do not need/want hospital admission can access a Safe Space in *Staffordshire*during the week and on weekends. Safe Spaces are environments which can provide support and a listening ear during your stay, space to be alone if you wish, information and help to resolve your distress, and activities and relaxation techniques.

*Self-Harm Support and Recovery Service*

The Self-Harm Support and Recovery service offers support for anyone aged 18+ from Stoke on Trent and Staffordshire who is living with self-harm or who has experienced suicidal thoughts at the point when a hospital visit or admission is neither wanted or needed.

For a direct referral contact Access Team: T: 0300 123 0907 Option 1 (Stoke-on-Trent and North Staffordshire) T: 0808 196 3002 (South Staffordshire) or further information on the type of support the service can offer call 07824 505 538.
*Healthy Minds Calderdale* - support services based in *Calderdale* to help both children and adults improve and maintain emotional health and well being. Provides access to financial and emotional support, workshops and courses, out-of-hours weekend evening support, and various support groups for mental wellbeing. *Due to Covid-19, face-to-face activities remain on hold, although details for telephone and online support services remain accessible.*

*SHARE [broken link removed]* - this is the site for the Facebook group: Self-Harm Awareness and Recovery for Everyone (SHARE), a friendly, supportive group, who all share personal experience of self-harm and meeting weekly in *Manchester* to talk and share experiences. Positive quotes and supportive videos are also shared on this space, as well as links to other useful websites/pages.

*InSIGhts** - *a group in *Newcastle* for those who have lived experience of self-harm or self-injury. Run by and for those who have self-harmed and offers an environment for sharing experiences, coping techniques, and the opportunity to talk to others. Rather than a clinical service, this is a peer support and self-help group for those who find existing services “don’t quite meet all their needs”. It works to complement rather than replace professional medical help.

*YPAS* - YPAS in *Liverpool* provides free parenting programmes to help parents understand their child, explore identities through the lens of young LGBTQ+ people, and access to other help pages.

South​*Embodied - Specialist Self Injury Support - *this specialist support page offers support to young people who self harm, and the family/friends of those affected. Talk therapy, specialist information and Q&A sessions for those interested in better understanding self harm, group work and workshops based in *Southampton*. This can also be a port of call for parents/carers wanting to help their children who self-harm. Individuals sessions for those affected by another's self harm (either as one-off or ongoing support) are also available.

*Gloucestershire Self Harm Helpline* - this self harm helpline includes  support via phonecalls and texts, and access to their webchat from 5pm-10pm. This is a safe, supportive, non-judgemental and informative space for people who self harm, their friends, families and carers. The service is able to support anyone living within *Gloucestershire *and can also provide access to other organisations in the area which may be able to help.

*FLASH Workshops* - a free group (of 10-12 parents) course in *Colchester. *The course is for any adult responsible for bringing up a child who is exhibiting self destructive behaviours (e.g. parents, stepparents, grandparents, carers and childminders) and also considers the impact this may have on the families. Teen FLASH workshops are also run for young people to attend; these are aimed at 11-17year olds.

*The Lowdown* - a crisis cafe in *Northampton *for young people under the age of 25. Parents of under 25s are also able to drop-in, and the page can also be used to find information about access to counselling and other forms of support.

*Hope for Harm  - *offer up to 18 counselling/therapy sessions for over 18s in the *South West of Cornwall *where we can explore past/present situations that may lead you to self-harm.

Wales​*Amber Project -* this project is based in *Cardiff *and offers support to any young person between 14 and 25 years old through activity-based workshops, theatre workshops, counselling, one-to-one support, and allowing service users to borrow Amber Dog teddies; which serve as a reminder that there is somebody out there who cares. There are also self harm information resources on this site.

*SHARE (Self-Harm Awareness Recovery and Education)* – based in *Bridgend Country Borough,*SHARE aims to support people in getting the help they need when they are ready to, encourages talking about your problems, and offers support groups as an important part of recovery. This site also provides information for helping parents in coping with self harm, links to other awareness pages, and information on coping mechanisms for those currently using self harm, such as distractions.

"You don’t need to break the cycle of self-harm alone. Join us every Wednesday from 4:30pm – 6pm at MHM Wales, Union Offices, Quarella Road, Bridgend. CF31 1JW"

​Scotland​*Penumbra* - providing services for those in need of practical and emotional support, including supported accommodation services in three local areas for those needing care and support. Crisis and short-term support is available at their *Edinburgh* Crisis Centre, which has a 24hour helpline for those aged 16+ and their carers. Penumbra's award-winning Nova (social inclusion) Services aim to integrate those experiencing mental ill health, including those at risk of self harm, into their community through various activities and groups. Self-directed support allows you to choose how your support is provided, and peer work promotes recovery. Penumbra's Self Harm projects are community-based services.

*Time and Space* - based in Glasgow, this service is devoted to its client-led support groups and providing information about self harm and voice hearing. Time and Space also arranges and delivers training for their workers and the general public to make information for supporting people widespread. Support to family members can also be provided and the group produces two newsletters about its service per year.

*Suicide and Self Harm Support Group* - this is a confidential safe space in *Perth *for those affected by self harm or suicide within their families; whether you care for someone who self harms, or who talks about or tries to take their own life, or for someone who has taken their own life. *Meetings are currently on hold as a new space to meet in is waiting to be moved into, which cannot happen at the moment due to covid-19.* *However, you can contact those running the group by messaging the page in order to learn more about when groups meet and how you can join them.*

Northern Ireland​*Lighthouse Belfast* - Lighthouse is a suicide prevention charity in *Northern Belfast *which gives access to support and advice with self-help ideas and counselling services. If you or someone you know are experiencing suicidal thoughts, depression, or grief from a bereavement you can contact this service for support. There is also a link to their mailing sign-up on the website for further information.

*Zest* - gives easy access to counselling, support for friends and family members, runs a self-harm intervention programme (S.H.I.P), training courses, and offers different therapies for restoring the body’s natural equilibrium. Zest provides Northern Services which are based in the *Mid-Ulster* and *South Antrim* *areas*, as well as Western Services which ranges *from Limavady *in the North *through Derry, Strabane, Omagh to Enniskillen* in the South.

*Extern REACH OUT Project* - helps with building resilience through intervention and treatment services and diversionary activities. Their aim is to reduce the risk of self-harm by promoting wellbeing, independence and healthy life choices, with their ethos being to never walk away from or give up on their service users, and to reach in rather than waiting for you to reach out – offering people the support they say they need by meeting you at your point, when you are ready.

*Niamh Louise Foundation* - the aim of the Niamh Louise Foundation in *Dungannon* is to provide a safe environment for people to drop in and chat about any worrying, suicide or self harm related thoughts they may be having. This organisation prides itself on being a loving, understanding and respectful organisation with a non-judgemental approach and is open to everyone, regardless of age, sex, religion or ethnicity. Their page offers a Monday to Friday service, and links to other resources including the Samaritans' 24/7 helpline.


----------

